# CJ7 meyer plow setup for sale 6.5ft blade



## cj7plowing

I have an extra setup that I would like to sell

the blade is a 6.5 ft with new locater sticks and cutting edge is 90% The blade itself is in really good shape. also included is the under carriage and the upper frame mount. no wiring or the pump.

$400 email with interest

[email protected]

located in central NJ


----------



## cj7plowing

pics added the black stain on the bladed is fromt eh exhaust of the jeeps. the other pics shows the under carriage and the upper mount.


----------

